
Ask HN: How do I start a credit card company? - tixocloud
I&#x27;ve always wondered - how easy or difficult is it to start a credit card company? Will I need to come up with the pool of funds to provide the loans? Can I piggy back off of an existing company? Just curious.
======
smt88
> _Can I piggy back off of an existing company?_

Yes. You can create and issue new credit cards through the major CC companies.
You essentially act as a whitelabeller, similar to MVNOs that resell Sprint
cellular service.

~~~
tixocloud
How much does that cost and what would be the revenue?

~~~
smt88
Unfortunately don't know. Sorry.

------
PaulHoule
Best bet is to team up with a bank.

